# Trying to get the same shirts that affliction uses



## sg240sx (May 7, 2008)

I am trying to figure out how affliction screen prints their shirts and how it is soft compared to other shirt(LRG) that have more of a rigid feel. i also want to know what kind of shirts affliction uses


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think they use discharge and waterbase inks for most of it. They may use a soft base plastisol such as rutlands chino base or QCM softee base but I think discharge is used mostly. They use foil in many of their designs too. I don't know what blanks they use but i'm sure they have them private labeled.


----------



## victorywear (Aug 13, 2007)

On the Affliction website it says their shirts are 30/1 or 30/single Cotton. If you do some search's using that you can find several, but one in particular is Pacific Sports ----- Retail Quality Wholesale Price Blank T-Shirts The shirt comes with Tear Out Labels so you can retag them yourself. It's a really nice shirt. My one problem with ordering is I like to do it all online, and they don't have the best set up there. I wish it was a little more professional and they didn't use Paypal....that almost makes me think its cheap. But its not. It took me several days (3-5) to get my shirts...but like I said. It's a nice shirt, and I will continue to buy them.


----------



## juicy (Jun 3, 2008)

Any more info on this? I would like to find the best match blank t's to the affliction clothing...plz help out. Thanks!


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Here you go. Affliction gets their shirts produced from scratch (cut and sew) by JS Apparel but this you lucky day. It seems that they have started selling their own line of shirts for wholesale. They weren't doing this before. They look really good and similar to Affliction actually. 

jsapparel.net


----------



## juicy (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone know the base prices that js charges? or actually ordered from them??


----------



## juicy (Jun 3, 2008)

base charge per shirt that is.....like a mens s/s basic


----------



## Coterie Workshop (Jun 1, 2008)

You can get them custom cut & sewn as a pfd, and they will also dye to whatever color you want from sizes s-3x.

Minimum is 400pc.

Affliction, ed Hardy, Smet, all are run out of this factory.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

victorywear said:


> On the Affliction website it says their shirts are 30/1 or 30/single Cotton. If you do some search's using that you can find several, but one in particular is Pacific Sports ----- Retail Quality Wholesale Price Blank T-Shirts The shirt comes with Tear Out Labels so you can retag them yourself. It's a really nice shirt. My one problem with ordering is I like to do it all online, and they don't have the best set up there. I wish it was a little more professional and they didn't use Paypal....that almost makes me think its cheap. But its not. It took me several days (3-5) to get my shirts...but like I said. It's a nice shirt, and I will continue to buy them.


Pacific I think is a forum sponsor, the shirts seem to be priced well. If you are looking for a lower priced shirt that is Tubular, then they look good. Ive never used them tho. Tubular is why the shirts are so much cheaper, they don't have a side seam. Also they are silicone washed, you may want to check to make sure you can print on them without a problem. I have not heard anything bad about them.. 

Affliction get their stuff printed by Massive Prints in LA. Massive has some ownership in Affliction and is the biggest screen printer in the country.

They use water based inks and some discharge and M&R belt printers, man these are expensive, a few hundred K. Doing similar prints would be pretty expensive, but not impossible.

As far as The shirts go, we have ours cut and sew to match Affliction exactly. The cut, the material plus we have the shirts treated with the same types of treatments used buy them which is the hard part. Affliction does get some shirts custom sewn at JS but they buy 50,000+ per month. Sometimes over 100,000+ per month. Their blank line doesnt have any of the treatments or distressing.


----------



## cubanitagirl11 (Feb 9, 2011)

victorywear said:


> On the Affliction website it says their shirts are 30/1 or 30/single Cotton. If you do some search's using that you can find several, but one in particular is Pacific Sports ----- Retail Quality Wholesale Price Blank T-Shirts The shirt comes with Tear Out Labels so you can retag them yourself. It's a really nice shirt. .[/uote]
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing this supplier. I went to their page and the prices look excellent. Are their shirts soft like the Affliction t-shirts ? Also, do they have t-shirts the cool washes like the vintage worn out look ? as I did not see them on the page.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

"The shirt that Affliction uses" starts out as a cotton t-shirt with a nice cut to it. But when we buy the "Affliction shirt" it seems like its not as soft and does not feel as comfortable as Affliction.

The reason for this in in the specialty washes. When a garment goes through the vintage wash process it gets significantly much more softer and comfortable. Of course, you have to start with the right blank or one will just end up with an oddly fitted tee with a premium wash. By oddly fitted I mean, a vintage tee must be slim fit to effective attract it's desired audience.

.


----------



## kidoekid (Jul 21, 2010)

can anyone tell me what the most average cost per shirt is for a JSapparel Tee? id like to get an idea of what their costs are without having to necessarily go through their wholesale application. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help with this.


----------



## KOBC (Feb 22, 2009)

mens crew tees around 7$ a tee. They have a new site that shows their minimums and all.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Try Alternative apparel, Or Canvas Apparel they both sell acid wash and worn collar etc like theirs. You will see just go check out all their options PM me if you cant find it.


----------



## TexasXpress (Jun 18, 2007)

Try the 50/50 (that's the style name too) from American Apparel, wholesale. They are SUPER soft and our clients love them.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

BareApparel said:


> Pacific I think is a forum sponsor, the shirts seem to be priced well. If you are looking for a lower priced shirt that is Tubular, then they look good. Ive never used them tho. Tubular is why the shirts are so much cheaper, they don't have a side seam. Also they are silicone washed, you may want to check to make sure you can print on them without a problem. I have not heard anything bad about them..
> 
> Affliction get their stuff printed by Massive Prints in LA. Massive has some ownership in Affliction and is the biggest screen printer in the country.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I highly suggest Relik Apparel, RELIK APPAREL- Relik QUALITY VINTAGE BLANKS ! Affliction style t-shirts.. We print a lot of these with discharge and waterbased inks. The product comes out great and the shirts are one of the most comfortable and best fitting I have ever had.


----------

